# Franklyn D Resort - All Inclusive Fee



## brianfox (May 12, 2011)

This is a Jamacian all-inclusive resort that also trades on II.  

There is a mandatory fee to make your stay all-inclusive, not I don't see the price mentioned anywhere.  There are also no reviews in the TUG database.

Does anyone know what the all-inclusive fee is to people who exchange?


----------



## tashamen (May 12, 2011)

brianfox said:


> Does anyone know what the all-inclusive fee is to people who exchange?



From the II website (just pretend you're going to book it and it will bring you to the screen with the information):

MANDATORY ALL-INCLUSIVE/MEAL PLAN FEES. Fees are payable to the resort and subject to change without notice. Rates, per person, per day (double occupancy required): FEBRUARY 1 - DECEMBER 18, 2011 ADULT, USD 70 per adult, per night. CHILD 6-16 years, USD 40 per child, per night. CHILD (under 6 years) USD 20 per child, per night. PACKAGE FEATURES: Meals offered in choice of four on-site venues; all local beer and bar beverages; use of sports facilities, instructions and non-motorized sports equipment; live entertainment; 100' water slide and pool activities; hotel taxes. Services of a nanny or airport transfers are optional for an additional fee. Contact resort for details.


----------



## AKE (May 26, 2011)

Has anyone noticed that all inclusive resorts are almost always available on RCI and no wonder based on the costs.  These fees do not look as steep as some and even then, a family of 4 with 2 teens would pay $1400/ week for food as all the other stuff listed is also available at non-inclusive resorts where there are no fees (and the food at an inclusive better be haute cuisine at this price as my grocery bill at a timeshare for a week never even gets close to $500 for a family of 4 so someone is clearly making a good profit) .


----------



## Caladezi (May 26, 2011)

AKE said:


> Has anyone noticed that all inclusive resorts are almost always available on RCI and no wonder based on the costs.  These fees do not look as steep as some and even then, a family of 4 with 2 teens would pay $1400/ week for food as all the other stuff listed is also available at non-inclusive resorts where there are no fees (and the food at an inclusive better be haute cuisine at this price as my grocery bill at a timeshare for a week never even gets close to $500 for a family of 4 so someone is clearly making a good profit) .



Free beer and bar beverages might just make up for some of the cost!  I haven't been to many non-inclusive resorts where there is no cost for liquor.  Other than that I agree with your comment.


----------



## rifleman69 (May 26, 2011)

Sorry but $1400 is very steep for four people to eat/drink on a week's vacation no matter how alcoholic they might be.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (May 26, 2011)

rifleman69 said:


> Sorry but $1400 is very steep for four people to eat/drink on a week's vacation no matter how alcoholic they might be.



$5 a beer for 4 people...so figure $20...70 beers...or 10 a day per person...thats just casual drinking


----------



## tschwa2 (May 26, 2011)

Even though the AI fee here does not have the vacation nanny and airport transports included it also includes daily housekeeping with 2Xs service to make sure your refridge is stocked with alcoholic and non alcoholic sodas, juice, water and fruit and cheese trays.  It includes a kids club that is open 8am-10:30pm at night so if you were the type of parent who wanted someone to watch your kids in the center all day you could, or you can use it to sneak out for an adult's only dinner or day trip.  They take children in diapers up to tweens.  It also include the non motorized watersports like kyaks and catamarans which you can take out yourself or have them take you out.  The have a glass bottom boat that takes you out snorkeling daily weather permitting.  They also have a staff of 8-15 depending on how full the resort is dedicated to getting family's to have a good time though daily activites.

Not saying that its worth it to everyone or it is the kind of vacation that everyone enjoys but to say the AI is just the food and booze are not seeing the whole picture.  Some non all inclusive resorts have some of these added features, some have them that you pay a la carte, and some have 0 and your lucky to get a small pool without a lifeguard.

With AI's you always have to compare it to what you could get without the exchange and if you feel you are using enough of the amenities to make it worth it for you. 

The total rip off's are the ones that charge you more in AI fee's as an exchanger than you can book easily from 1 or more sites for less without giving any exchange.


(full disclosure- I've never stayed at FDR but I have stayed at their sister property Pebbles-which is considered the more budgety of the 2 AI's)


----------



## rifleman69 (May 27, 2011)

Ridewithme38 said:


> $5 a beer for 4 people...so figure $20...70 beers...or 10 a day per person...thats just casual drinking



Why leave home if you're going to drink like a fish for a week?   Different strokes for different folks.   AI's have one mission in mind, to make sure you never leave the property.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (May 27, 2011)

rifleman69 said:


> Why leave home if you're going to drink like a fish for a week?   Different strokes for different folks.   AI's have one mission in mind, to make sure you never leave the property.



Geez! 10 beers in a day, drinking like a fish? Thats a Tuesday work night for me(2 at lunch, 4 with dinner, ATLEAST 4-5 more before bed)...Drinking like a fish would be drinking those 70 beers over a weekend...But i have a pretty high tolerance :whoopie:


----------



## stmartinfan (May 27, 2011)

We stayed at this resort more than 15 years ago, but not as a timeshare.  They had a buy one/get one offer, so the price was pretty reasonable.  The offer came with a nanny, and at the time we had two kids in the 3-5 age range.  As I recall, it was a nice setting, with lots of family activities and decent food with several different restaurant choices.  We didn't like Jamaica as a destination, so would never have returned.

The appeal for us was the chance to have the nanny stay with our kids during nap time, so we could spend some time doing other things.  And we did one excursion where our older child could participate while the younger stayed with the nanny. We also used the "club" space a couple of nights to we could enjoy a quiet dinner alone.  Mid-week, we ended up asking for a change in nanny, because our kids just didn't seem to like the first woman.


----------



## rifleman69 (May 28, 2011)

Ridewithme38 said:


> Geez! 10 beers in a day, drinking like a fish? Thats a Tuesday work night for me(2 at lunch, 4 with dinner, ATLEAST 4-5 more before bed)...Drinking like a fish would be drinking those 70 beers over a weekend...But i have a pretty high tolerance :whoopie:




So that's one person...how about everyone else in the party?



You lose! :hysterical:


----------



## stmartinfan (May 28, 2011)

tschwa2 said:


> Not saying that its worth it to everyone or it is the kind of vacation that everyone enjoys but to say the AI is just the food and booze are not seeing the whole picture.  Some non all inclusive resorts have some of these added features, some have them that you pay a la carte, and some have 0 and your lucky to get a small pool without a lifeguard.
> 
> With AI's you always have to compare it to what you could get without the exchange and if you feel you are using enough of the amenities to make it worth it for you.



I think that's a great point about what the "AI" really includes.  I would give FDR high marks for their activity programs.  There were always fun things going on, many geared to families with kids.  I can't recall them all, but I remember lots of fun crafts, a beach party with dancing and games, etc. We have a great photo of our young daughter proudly "riding" a donkey that a local person brought to the resort for kids.  I don't think I've stayed at another resort with as many free and good quality activities. 

Also, I think it's important to look at how the food is provided.  FDR had some buffet service, but also several options where you actually had more traditional table service.  One of their restaurants had tables out on the water, for a wonderful evening setting, with very good service.  

Can I feed my family for less than $1400 if I buy all the food and prepare it in a timeshare?  Of if I eat at some fast food and chains restaurants?  Of course.  But that's not really the comparison.  When I want to enjoy an adult evening dinner - a multi-course meal with wine and dessert in a more "upscale" setting than a chain restaurant - and have child care included, it's easy to spend $$$.  And then if you consider 3 meals a day, snacks, unlimited beverages, etc., it's pretty easy to go through $1400.   

Many people wouldn't choose to spend their money this way, but I don't think the price is out of line for what you get, at least at this resort. That said, I personally didn't ever want to go back, because I didn't like Jamaica.


----------



## danishgirl (May 31, 2011)

Go there for yourself you might get a better deal


----------



## leninfaso (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi...All inclusive resorts typically offer a consolidated package that includes all charges for meals and drinks throughout a person's stay, return airfares, lodging and accommodation, on site entertainment and activities, gratuities and all applicable taxes. Such packages are very convenient for leisure travelers as after selecting a resort and paying the package amount, they can forget about all kinds of hassling logistics of the holiday.

Paris airport transfer
Paris airport shuttle


----------



## andrewstamon (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi i am planning to move Europe for this summer with my kids. Can any one suggest me any hotels for accommodation and any travels to move right from the airport to all the places ?

Gatwick airport taxi service

from Gatwick


----------



## ganujiny (Apr 19, 2012)

I had visited the Franklyn resort three months earlier. The trip was the most amazing experience that I had. We had great service throughout all the staffs. There was a family of 17 of us, and the rooms were always tidy and very presentable, even the design of the suits were really nice. I am willing to visit it again.



Beauvais airport transportation
Paris Disney shuttle


----------



## mernymonck (Jun 19, 2012)

If you have small children, you may want to choose a resort that has baby-sitting and a kid's club. Franklyn Resort in Jamaica actually has vacation nannies who look after kids plus do a little extra to help out. I am very impressed with their services.

Airport Parking Sydney
sydney airport parking prices


----------

